# Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost'



## Egbert (22. Jan. 2013)

Moin allerseits,

irgendwie ist das Paßwort für das ispconfig-WebInterface beschädigt. Wo
(in welcher php-Datei, an welcher Stelle, oder wo in der DB) kann ich es richtig setzen?

das Konsolenlogin funktioniert:
| mysql -u ispconfig -p dbispconfig 
| Enter password:
| ....
| mysql> 
... alles schön

beim Aufruf des Web-Interfaces, sagt mir das mysql-LOG, sofort, ohne daß der Benutzer etwas eingegeben hat:
| Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
diese Nachricht kommt fünfmal ...

gleichzeitig laufen die Logins für den Mailverkehr ohne Probleme:
entweder:
| Connect     ispconfig@localhost on
oder
| Connect     ispconfig@localhost on dbispconfig

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis schon im Voraus!

Grüße
EGBERT


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2013)

Schau mal nach ob in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php und /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php das gleiche Passwort steht. Es scheint so als ob in der server datei das richtige steht und in der interface das falsche.


----------



## Egbert (24. Jan. 2013)

*gelöst: Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost'*

Moin Till,

danke, das war's!

Anschlußfrage: Sind die Paßwörter immer fest codiert? Eigentlich wäre es netter, wenn sie aus der DB genommen werden ... ich glaub' ich hab's noch nicht verstanden.

Grüße
EGBERT


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

Die Passworte werden bei der Installation generiert ud dann in der DB gesetzt. Der Weg ist also anders herum, das Passwort das in der config.inc.php Datei steht muss in der DB gesetzt werden bzw. wird von ISPConfig in der DB gesetzt, daher auf keinen Fall das passwort des Users ispconfig manuell in der DB ändern!


----------



## Egbert (24. Jan. 2013)

Moin Till,

Dank für die Aufklärung; da war ich wohl zu forsch auf der mysql-Konsole ...

Vielen Dank soweit!

Grüße
EGBERT


----------

